# Give Time To Love....



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

This may have been posted here before. Don't know, I didn't check. I also haven't checked it out on Snopes and I've never stayed at a Holiday Inn Express...but I do know that there are some pretty wise words here that we can all use to hear again...and again...and

------------------------------------------------------

A wonderful Message from George Carlin:

The paradox of our time in history is that we have taller buildings but shorter tempers, wider freeways, but narrower viewpoints. We spend more, but have less, we buy more, but enjoy less. We have bigger houses and smaller families, more conveniences, but less time. We have more degrees but less sense, more knowledge, but less judgment, more experts, yet more problems, more medicine, but less wellness.

We drink too much, smoke too much, spend too recklessly, laugh too little, drive too fast, get too angry, stay up too late, get up too tired, read too little, watch TV too much, and pray too seldom. We have multiplied our possessions, but reduced our values. We talk too much, love too seldom, and hate too often.

We've learned how to make a living, but not a life. We've added years to life not life to years. We've been all the way to the moon and back, but have trouble crossing the street to meet a new neighbor. We conquered outer space but not inner space. We've done larger things, but not better things.

We've cleaned up the air, but polluted the soul. We've conquered the atom, but not our prejudice. We write more, but learn less. We plan more, but accomplish less. We've learned to rush, but not to wait. We build more computers to hold more information, to produce more copies than ever, but we communicate less and less.

These are the times of fast foods and slow digestion, big men and small character, steep profits and shallow relationships. These are the days of two incomes but more divorce, fancier houses, but broken homes...

These are days of quick trips, disposable diapers, throwaway morality, one-night stands, overweight bodies, and pills that do everything from cheer, to quiet, to kill. It is a time when there is much in the showroom window and nothing in the stockroom. A time when technology can bring this letter to you, and a time when you can choose either to share this insight, or to just hit delete.

Remember, spend some time with your loved ones, because they are not going to be around forever. Remember, say a kind word to someone who looks up to you in awe, because that little person soon will grow up and leave your side. Remember, to give a warm hug to the one next to you, because that is the only treasure you can give with your heart and it doesn't cost a cent.

Remember, to say, "I love you" to your partner and your loved ones, but most of all mean it. A kiss and an embrace will mend hurt when it comes from deep inside of you. Remember to hold hands and cherish the moment for someday that person will not be there again. Give time to love, give time to speak, and give time to share the precious thoughts in your mind.

Life is not measured by the number of breaths we take, but by the moments that take our breath away.

HOW TO STAY YOUNG

1. Throw out nonessential numbers. This includes age, weight, and height. Let the doctor worry about them. That is why you pay him/her. 
2. Keep only cheerful friends... The grouches pull you down. 
3. Keep learning. Learn more about the computer, crafts, gardening, whatever. Never let the brain idle. "An idle mind is the devil's workshop." And the devil's name is Alzheimer's. 
4. Enjoy the simple things. 
5. Laugh often, long and loud. Laugh until you gasp for breath. 
6. The tears happen. Endure, grieve, and move on. The only person who is with us our entire life is ourselves. Be ALIVE while you are alive. 
7. Surround yourself with what you love, whether it's family, pets, keepsakes, music, plants, hobbies, whatever. Your home is your refuge. 
8. Cherish your health: If it is good, preserve it. If it is unstable, improve it. If it is beyond what you can improve, get help. 
9. Don't take guilt trips. Take a trip to the mall, to the next county, to a foreign country, but NOT to where the guilt is. 
10. Tell the people you love that you love them, at every opportunity.

AND ALWAYS REMEMBER: Life is not measured by the number of breaths we take, but by the moments that take our breath away.

-George Carlin


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

ALWAYS a great read and a great reminder!! 
Thanks Judi!!
TTFN
Ember


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

So true Judi, Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Good stuff Judi - and timely, too (considering the season). And who cares if George said it or not. Whoever said it - kudos for being so insightful.

And thanks for posting this!

Mike


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wolfie

I always enjoy reading that post.

Thanks
Thor

PS - Cannot wait to have a few laughs and drinks with you again.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> Wolfie
> 
> I always enjoy reading that post.
> 
> ...


When was that road trip planned for?


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks for sharing

Bob


----------

